# what year did toro first start making power max



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

What year did toro start making power max an power steering with anti clog set up.im just curious .I have my eyes on a new2013 powermax 9 26 oxe hd but found a supposivly used one time power max1128oxe for decent price but dont know how old it is.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm not sure but I think they've been out only a couple years. Haven't heard one bad thing about them... All good.
Actually, I believe the first year was 2012.


----------



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

Im thinking a few years earlier at least 2010 but not 100 percent sure.only reason I think that because I hsve a family member with 2011 craftman with power steering an the wanna be joystick that tried yo duplicate the toro.which he wanted the toro but spent about lil more than half the cash of a toro.i honestly wont buy a new craftsman but thats me.im really suprised there isnt more info on snowblowers on the online for how many thousands are sold yearly.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i was thinking maybe 2008 but found this on cl for sale

Toro Snow Blower Power Max 1028 LXE


----------



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

Man there is no info on these things which really is suprising to me.i found a couple 08 but apparently that06you found could be the first year.i asked my local dealer an I think I knew more about them than he did which is pretty bad he tried telling me this was the second year.i know this guy has been working there at least 4 to 5 years .


----------

